# Machine virtuelle macbook air M1



## claude2007 (12 Mai 2022)

Bonjour,
Suite au vol de mon vieux (2011) MB pro, je viens d'acheter un MB Air M1. J'utilisais VirtualBox pour faire tourner un logiciel uniquement disponible pour windows. 
Pouvez-vous m'indiquer une machine virtuelle compatible MB Air M1, en français et facile à installer ? j'ai essayé UMT mais sans y parvenir...
Merci d'avance


----------



## edenpulse (12 Mai 2022)

Parallels Desktop fonctionne très bien sur M1.
Mais tu ne pourras virtualiser que Windows 11 ARM avec, donc si tu as besoin d'une version spécifique de Windows...fait attention.


----------



## claude2007 (12 Mai 2022)

edenpulse a dit:


> Parallels Desktop fonctionne très bien sur M1.
> Mais tu ne pourras virtualiser que Windows 11 ARM avec, donc si tu as besoin d'une version spécifique de Windows...fait attention.


Oui je viens de tester la version d'essai et ça marche plutôt bien et la version ARM suffit pour mon usage... mais la version officielle est payante. Existe t'il quelque chose d'équivalent gratuit ?


----------



## Locke (12 Mai 2022)

claude2007 a dit:


> Oui je viens de tester la version d'essai et ça marche plutôt bien et la version ARM suffit pour mon usage... mais la version officielle est payante. Existe t'il quelque chose d'équivalent gratuit ?


Non pour les 2 logiciels.


----------



## maxou56 (12 Mai 2022)

claude2007 a dit:


> Existe t'il quelque chose d'équivalent gratuit ?


Bonjour,
VMware est en bêta pour les Mac apple silicon (et elle était gratuite en version 12 pour un usage non professionnel, a voir si ça sera toujours gratuit pour la version compatible apple silicon?)








						VMware Fusion : la Tech Preview ouverte à tous et gratuite au moins jusqu'au printemps prochain
					

Avec plusieurs semaines de retard sur son grand rival Parallels, Fusion, l'outil de virtualisation de VMware est désormais prêt pour les Mac M1 ! Enfin, prêt, c'est aller un peu vite en besogne puisque l'éditeur annonce une Tech Preview de son logiciel, que tous les utilisateurs pourront...




					www.macg.co


----------



## edenpulse (12 Mai 2022)

La Beta de VMware fonctionne pas vraiment d'expérience, j'ai vraiment testé profondément, et la beta est sortie depuis très longtemps sans évolutions...
Parallels reste la meilleure solution pour le moment.


----------



## chafpa (12 Mai 2022)

Parallels Desktop 17 est le meilleur choix actuellement et 50 € si on est déjà utilisateur d'une version précédente.

Concernant le prix de Windows 11 ARM, c'est ..... pinup


----------



## LaJague (13 Mai 2022)

Ça s’écrit peanuts


----------



## love_leeloo (13 Mai 2022)

oui mais on préfère les pinups


----------



## chafpa (13 Mai 2022)

De toute façon mon grand âge n'améliore pas mon orthographe


----------

